

Ask HN: How do I automatically write to DB when App Engine memcached is about to expire? - noaharc

I think the only way to do it may be through periodic updates, but that strikes me as inelegant and, depending on the situation, error-prone.
======
wmf
I think treating the memcache as a writeback cache is the wrong model since
the memcache could lose data at any time due to failure. You should probably
write to the database at the same time you write to the memcache.

~~~
duskwuff
+1. Memcached is generally intended to be used as a writethrough cache, not a
writeback cache - it's allowed to drop entries whenever it wants.

